# Problems with remote control



## Ash 22 (29 May 2010)

Last night the tv remote would not change the channels. It would work the volume ok but nothing else. I put in new batteries but no change. When I turned the tv off completely including switch where plugged in and then turned back on again , it worked. I think this has happened before. Anybody know the problem?


----------



## SparkRite (29 May 2010)

Ash 22 said:


> Last night the tv remote would not change the channels. It would work the volume ok but nothing else. I put in new batteries but no change. When I turned the tv off completely including switch where plugged in and then turned back on again , it worked. I think this has happened before. Anybody know the problem?



Possibly the IR sensor in the TV on the way out........


----------



## Ash 22 (29 May 2010)

Whats the IR sensor? We only got the tv the end of last year.


----------



## delgirl (29 May 2010)

I only got my TV last year as well and the Infra Red sensor which picks up the signal from the remote is gone also.

Trying to get the TV taken away at the moment is proving difficult. Getting lots of exercise getting up and down to change channels like the old days!


----------



## SparkRite (30 May 2010)

Ash 22 said:


> Whats the IR sensor? We only got the tv the end of last year.



Sorry for the abbreviations, IR stands for "Infra Red" and is the the spectrum of light sent from your remote control to the TV. If after a full reset your TV responds correctly to your RC (remote control) then it is reasonable to suspect that maybe this sensor is faulty.


----------



## Ash 22 (30 May 2010)

Thanks for that. If this is the problem is there anything can be done to remedy this or seeing its a new telly are we entitled to a replacement?


----------



## SparkRite (30 May 2010)

Ash 22 said:


> Thanks for that. If this is the problem is there anything can be done to remedy this or seeing its a new telly are we entitled to a replacement?



If the TV is still under guarantee (just re-read the thread and I see it is) then ABSOLUTELY!

Get in touch with the retailer where you bought it, even if it is outside the manufactures warranty period the retailer still has a care of duty to consider any problems up to 5 years (I stand to be corrected, but think it is 5 years) for electrical items such as TVs, DVD Players etc  after sale date.


----------



## donee (30 May 2010)

just get the other half to change the channels for ya .............. it works for me... its win win i get to watch what i want and she gets her exercise walking to and from the telly....... see.. win win!


----------



## tiger (30 May 2010)

sometimes remotes are 'multi-device', e.g. there are buttons like dvd, vcr, tv on them.  If you press one of these, some of the buttons might now be trying to talk to another device, instead of the tv.
What model of TV & remote are you using?  Is this a TV remote, or a sky/chorus remote?


----------



## Ash 22 (31 May 2010)

Its a Nordmende TV. I think this is the sky remote. No dvd or vcr buttons on it.


----------



## tiger (31 May 2010)

The sky remote has a tv and sky button.
more info here


----------



## paddyc (31 May 2010)

After changing the batteries in the Sky remote you may have to re-tune it to the tv, have a search online for you tv to work with sky remote.


----------



## Leo (31 May 2010)

Does the original Nordmene remote work? If so, the problem is with th Sky remote.


----------



## MANTO (31 May 2010)

Get yourself one of


----------



## doubledeb (31 May 2010)

Ash something similar happened to me.  Ring sky directly and they will talk you through the reseting of the remote.
Also sometimes when you change channel on the sky remote the tv channel changes.  Press the sky button first before you change as the remote controls the tv too if the tv button is pressed


----------



## paddyc (31 May 2010)

You don't need to ring sky, the steps are really straight forward once you have the code for your tv. Just google it and you should get the details


----------



## Ash 22 (31 May 2010)

It is the sky remote definitely. Thanks a mil for all your help. I'll see how I go from now on.


----------



## silvermints (31 May 2010)

Ash 22 said:


> Last night the tv remote would not change the channels. It would work the volume ok but nothing else. I put in new batteries but no change. When I turned the tv off completely including switch where plugged in and then turned back on again , it worked. I think this has happened before. Anybody know the problem?


 
This link might help you

http://www.sky.com/portal/site/skyc...ade-4eed-810b-cec670799bcc&articleId=11320303


----------



## SparkRite (31 May 2010)

Ash 22 said:


> . When I turned the tv off completely including switch where plugged in and then turned back on again , it worked.




Has nobody read the OP's first post above??

How can it possibly be a faulty/low batteries/wrong setting etc...  remote control when re-setting the *TV* allows the R/C to control it again?????


----------

